# Sculptra coding



## rlobao (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello,
Any advise on how to bill for Sculptra injections due to facial lipodystrophy syndrome? We used two vial's of sculptra.
 I found code G0429 and billed two seperate line items for the coding. We were only paid $80.21 on a $400 charge, and the other line item was denied all together stating services exceed number of allowed treatments in one day. The reimbursement does not cover our cost, and we are trying to see how to get higher reimbursed for this procedure. I was thinking to add modifier -76 to the second line item for possible reconsideration. Help!
Sincerely,
Robin


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 3, 2016)

The G code is the admin code and it specifies injections(s) which mean 1 or more injections. Looks like the supply code Q2028 - Injection, sculptra, 0.5 mg also needs to be billed


----------

